# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  आईपीसी (इंडियन पैनल कोड) की धारा 354 में बदलाव

## shriram

आईपीसी (इंडियन पैनल कोड) की धारा 354 में बदलाव 
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2014/10/354.html

 आईपीसी (इंडियन पैनल कोड) की धारा 354 में बदलाव

1860 से चले आ रहे कानून आईपीसी (इंडियन पैनल कोड) की धारा 354 में 
स्त्री की लज्जा भंग करने के आशय से उस पर हमला या 
आपराधिक बल प्रयोग करना जैसी वारदातें आती थीं. 
इसके तहत आरोपी को एक वर्ष के लिए कारावास, 
जो पांच वर्ष तक का हो सकेगा और जुर्माने की सजा का प्रावधान था.
 साथ ही यह जमानतीय धारा भी थी. 
जिसमें आरोपी जमानत पर बाहर आ सकता था. 
दिल्ली में हुए दामिनी रेप केस के बाद कानून में खासे बदलाव हुए. धारा 354 में कई उपधाराएं तैयार की गईं.

----------


## shriram

आईपीसी (इंडियन पैनल कोड) की धारा 354 में बदलाव 

354(क) 
इसके तहत अवांछनीय शारीरिक संपर्क
 और अग्रक्रियाएं या 
लैंगिक संबंधों की स्वीकृति बनाने की मांग या अनुरोध, 
अश्लील साहित्य दिखाना जैसी वारदातें आती हैं.
वैसे तो यह बेलेबल है लेकिन इसमें कम से कम कारावास तीन वर्ष तक,
 जुर्माना या
 फिर दोनों का प्रावधान किया गया. 
इसी के तहत लैंगिक आभासी टिप्पणियों की प्रकृति का लैंगिक उत्पीडऩ भी जोड़ा गया.
 जिसमें आरोपी को एक वर्ष तक का कारावास हो सकेगा या जुर्माना या फिर दोनों.

----------


## shriram

आईपीसी (इंडियन पैनल कोड) की धारा 354 में बदलाव 

354(ख) 
इसके तहत किसी महिला को विवस्त्र करने के आशय से स्त्री पर हमला
 या आपराधिक बल कर प्रयोग किया जाना. 
जिसमें आरोपी को कम से कम पांच वर्ष का कारावास,
 किंतु जो दस वर्ष तक का हो सकेगा 
और जुर्माना भी नियत किया गया. 
साथ ही यह धारा नॉनबेलेबल है.

----------


## shriram

आईपीसी (इंडियन पैनल कोड) की धारा 354 में बदलाव 

354(ग)
 दृश्यरतिकता 
यानि किसी को घूरकर देखना. 
इसके तहत अगर किसी लड़की को कोई पंद्रह सेकंड घूरकर देख ले तो उसके खिलाफ कार्रवाई का प्रावधान है.
 जिसमें कानून के तहत प्रथम दोष सिद्ध के लिए कम से कम एक वर्ष का कारावास, 
किन्तु जो तीन वर्ष तक का हो सकेगा 
और जुर्माना. 
इसमें जमानत हो सकती है. 
अगर यही व्यक्ति दुबारा ऐसी ही घटना के लिए दोषी पाया जाता है 
तो इसके लिए कम से कम तीन वर्ष का कारावास जो सात वर्ष तक का हो सकेगा 
और जुर्माना भी. 
इसमें आरोपी की जमानत भी नहीं हो सकती.

----------


## shriram

आईपीसी (इंडियन पैनल कोड) की धारा 354 में बदलाव 


354(घ) 
इसके तहत किसी लड़की या महिला का पीछा करना जैसी वारदातें शामिल हैं.
 जिसमें पहली बार अगर आरोपी पर दोष सिद्ध होता है तो उसको तीन वर्ष का कारावास और जुर्माना हो सकता है.
 वहीं अगर यही आरोपी दुबारा ऐसा करता है और उस पर दोष सिद्ध होता है तो 
इसके लिए पांच वर्ष तक का कारावास और जुर्माना हो सकता है. 
वहीं आरोपी की जमानत भी नहीं हो सकती.

----------

